# Bit recommendations for strong but sensitive horse...



## PapaFrita (11 October 2009)

This is Antifaz. We jumped the 1m class at a show today and my arms are 10cms longer than when I started!! I usually ride him in a hanging cheek french link, which he's very good in USUALLY although once he's got a hold.... well, he REALLY means it. Today I rode him in a pessoa with roundings on the grounds that my arms are weaker since my accident, and because I've used it before. Thing is, he can get VERY VERY strong, but at the same time he seems to get cross with the bit... if you see what I mean. I've tried him in curbed bits and he hates the curb: WAY too much stopping power. I've got a myler combination I might try him in (I've not tried it before on the grounds that he doesn't like curbs) or a waterford perhaps? Any other suggestions received with thanks.


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (12 October 2009)

Have you tried the Ns gag bits? Gem hated a 3 ring gag i tried her in once, wouldnt go forward, even threatened to rear etc 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 She loves the NS ones though, and goes in a hanging cheek for flatword, and the gag for jumping and hacking, it makes her a bit light, but i need the stopping power 
	
	
		
		
	


	








!


----------



## PapaFrita (12 October 2009)

Is that the one that looks like a dutch gag but isn't? Stoopid question 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 If so... what makes it so different to a regular gag?
Oh, in response to your question; no, I haven't. I'd have to order it as well and wait for it to arrive... *sigh*


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (12 October 2009)

Yep its one of these at the bottom of the page, http://www.neueschulebits.com/acatalog/Universals___Gags.html so sort of an adaptation of the old dutch gag, you see quite a lot of pro and lower level riders using them, especially the showjumpers who seem to love them. My boss/ Yo is a pro showjumper, (unlike myself who is very much an amateur and not even a very good one at that 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) but also swears by them, shes got a tack room full of them in every size and design you can get 
	
	
		
		
	


	




! 
I dont think the different shape of the cheekpieces makes it any less or more severe than the old bubble bit, though i could be wrong as im no expert! What i do know is the main thing they rave about, which my mare and a lot of horses seem to like is the softer, warmer salox metal that they use in there mouthpieces. Its meant to be much millder and encourage salivation and acceptance of the bit, and i can say for one Gem has never been that mouthy before using them, and now can look like a proper dressage horse after shes worked 
	
	
		
		
	


	




! She still has tantrums with them, is always finding new ways to get out of working, but she goes better in these bits than she has in anything else, and a lot of people seem to have equally good results with them. 
Unfortunatly they arent the cheapest as you can see on the website, and have quite a lot of variations, different mouthpieces etc which can get quite confusing. You can get them cheaper on ebay, but still around £40 which is a lot to shell out when you dont know if shell go well in it or not. I know there are some online bit shops that let you try a bit for 28 days or so and return it if no good though, so thats always worth a try. 
Hope this is of some help anyway, and all the info on those bits is on there website anyway, prob explains it much better on there than i have! Could be maybe worth a try contacting them and explaining your problem, they have so many bits not just that one, so should be able to give you some decent advice for your boy


----------



## lucemoose (12 October 2009)

Have you still got a standing on him? Ive got the dark brown horse in either a happy mouth pelham without a curb, and roundings or a copper waterford..he still tends to get the upper hand but this is the best compromise!


----------



## eoe (12 October 2009)

My big strong Irish horse doesn't like jointed bits and is very strong if you use one on him, I use a straight bar snaffle on him and he is a completely different horse, the only jointed bit he will go in and I have complete control is a loose ring Cherry Roller.


----------



## KatB (12 October 2009)

I would second the universal. The thing that makes them different is the leverage top and bottow isnt equal, like it is with the traditional dutch gags, so it has less of a lifting action. Fab bits... Cotswoldsport is doing one now.....


----------



## connie1288 (12 October 2009)

3rd the universal, or a wilkie/cartwheel bit. They all have slightly less leverage than a full 3 ring gag but more than a snaffle.
Also waterfords or twisted mouth pieces stop them locking on.


----------



## PapaFrita (12 October 2009)

Thanks for the link. I'll look into the NS bits


----------



## PapaFrita (12 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Have you still got a standing on him? Ive got the dark brown horse in either a happy mouth pelham without a curb, and roundings or a copper waterford..he still tends to get the upper hand but this is the best compromise! 

[/ QUOTE ]
Nope, he's in a running martingale now. I've tried a pelham but it was a while back.. I'll have another go. Can also try a waterford.


----------



## Baileyhoss (12 October 2009)

4th the universal - lovely little bit which allows me to have a nice even contact with no fighting.  

It's an 'assertive' bit, not a strong one as such.  I use it with the little leather curb strap.


----------



## foo (12 October 2009)

Can recc the NS lozenge pelham.  I have a very strong but very very sensitive horse and this is he only bit he respects.  I have trialled about 10 other bits and this is perfect.


----------



## SpottedCat (12 October 2009)

Just to buck the trend, I hated my horse in the universal, but he is fabby SJing in this http://www.shiresequestrian.co.uk/shop/product.php?productid=808&amp;cat=572&amp;page=9


----------



## Snowysadude (12 October 2009)

I also use the sweet iron with the rollers in my horses mouth as he is ultra sensitive but really strong and can bolt, and at the moment i have found him to be much more responsive in it, so i am with you on that one.


----------

